# What is your 2 year olds routine?



## Sarah1508

So since having Kian I've always had him in a good day to day routine, but these past few months as a family we have had a pretty rough time tbh (but that's waay to much to go into, I'd be here all day! :haha: ) so with everything I've let his routine slip more then a bit! And I really don't know where to begin again! But I know he desperately needs to get back some structure to his day as his behavior is being effected and his tantrums have just got awful :cry: 

So was just hoping some of you mummies would share your wee ones standard day with me so I can take something from it, as tbh I really need a hand :/ 

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't have a 2yo but I have a 3yo and a 4mo, we have a strict routine.
6.00-7.00 I get showered and dressed/face on lol have a coffee
7.00-7.30 wake up make bottle and cereal 
7.30-8.00 get kids washed and dress them 
8.00-8.30 cartoons on, get a load of washing on and clean up from breakfast
8.30-9.15 walk to and from nursery
9.15-1.35 clean up and have a coffee, go to baby groups, feed Harry, visit mum, go shops/bank etc. what ever needs done for the day
1.35-2.00 walk to and from nursery 
2.00-4.00 play with michael and Harry (go park/soft play/play in the house)
4.00-5.00 (I cook and TV goes on)
5.00-5.30 dinner 
5.30-6.00/6.30 oh plays with boys (alternating bath days)
6.00-6.30 bath
6.30-7.00 wind down for bed 
7.15 Michaels tucked into sleep
8.00 Harry's in bed for the night


----------



## Sarah1508

Thanks love, think I might actually sit down and make a list like that would be really helpful :flower:


----------

